# One egg - 2 day division???



## doddyclaire (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi there

Just wondering if anyone's had the same experience.....

I had EC yesterday, only one egg retrieved but was told it was a good one.  Phone call this morning they advised that it hadn't fertilised but they would continue to watch it and make another call in the morning.
Can they really be slow developers?  I don't want to get my hopes up too much but if there's a chance.........

Any advise gratefully received!!!
Thanks


----------

